# made me laugh



## LatinRainbow

Hi guys,
What I found out is that this word
Napatawa - means to make someome laugh.
If I want to say 
"You made ( or make ) me laugh"  
should it be
"Napatawa mo ako" 
or am I wrong and need links and all that stuff? 
( Honestly, I had the impression that my try means "Make me laugh" ).

Comments ( and corrections ) are welcome.


----------



## walterhartmann

LatinRainbow said:


> Hi guys,
> What I found out is that this word
> Napatawa - means to make someome laugh.
> If I want to say
> "You made ( or make ) me laugh"
> should it be
> "Napatawa mo ako"
> or am I wrong and need links and all that stuff?
> ( Honestly, I had the impression that my try means "Make me laugh" ).
> 
> Comments ( and corrections ) are welcome.




You're right it means, "you made me laugh." But never you make me laugh.

Napatawa -
_na-_ indicates that it's in the past and _napa-_ is what you add to a verb to make it kind of, passive, and it's always in the past. In some cases, the doer of the action / the cause of the action is unknown, not clear or omitted in the sentence.
Hmm I realized that Filipino is really complicated. haha.

You make me laugh can be translated as _Pinapatawa mo ako_. If you want to say it like it's habitual, meaning, the person always makes you laugh, you say:

_Lagi mo akong pinapatawa._
or
_Pinapatawa mo ako lagi._


Phew!


----------



## LatinRainbow

walterhartmann said:


> You're right it means, "you made me laugh."


That good!! 
3 words and in the correct order? Wow...
Masaya ako.

So the root word would be tawa? 

Listen, if I wanted to complicate things and add "many times", would that be possible?
You made me laugh many times ( or similar ). 

Thanks walterhartmann, that was quite understandable explanation.
I think I should change the sentence and say " I made you laugh " ( but that I will leave it another thread, for now my neuron collapsed  )


----------



## walterhartmann

LatinRainbow said:


> That good!!
> 3 words and in the correct order? Wow...
> Masaya ako.
> 
> So the root word would be tawa?
> 
> Listen, if I wanted to complicate things and add "many times", would that be possible?
> You made me laugh many times ( or similar ).
> 
> Thanks walterhartmann, that was quite understandable explanation.
> I think I should change the sentence and say " I made you laugh " ( but that I will leave it another thread, for now my neuron collapsed  )




Haha. Welcome. 

Yes, the root word would be _tawa_. Tawa is also the noun- "laughter."

Hmm, yes it's complicated but it's possible.  Here:

_Madalas mo akong napatawa_. (_madalas_ means often)
or
_Maraming beses mo akong napatawa_. (_maraming beses_ means many times. it comes from the spanish word veces. I believe you already know what it means)

Yes another thread would be good. haha.


----------



## Flup

hello,
"napatawa mo ako"  
Where do you place the accent when you pronounce it?


----------



## iggyca

Would this be fine as well?

*Nakakatawa ka.* You make me laugh/you cause me to laugh

If so what would be the difference between saying it this way and using 

*Napatawa mo ako*.

I also remember seeing somewhere that the napa- prefix also signifies that it is unintentional. 
"tawa" in this case would be unintentional.


----------



## niernier

I was about to post yesterday and suggest that "nakakatawa ka" is a more natural remark. In English, that would be the same as saying "You're funny"

"Napatawa mo ako" is a very simple phrase. To make it more natural, it is usually said as part of a longer sentence. For example, 

Napatawa mo na naman ako ngayong araw ah!

Napatawa mo ako sa jokes mo kanina. Ayos ka talaga!



iggyca said:


> I also remember seeing somewhere that the napa- prefix also signifies that it is unintentional.
> "tawa" in this case would be unintentional.



Yes, there's a hint that it was unintentional.


----------



## Xinito

You can say "parati mo ako'ng pinapatawa (intentional) / napapatawá (unintentional)"
Parati = siempre

(In the past) "Maraming beses mo 'kong pinatawa/napatawa"
[You made me laugh a lot of times]




LatinRainbow said:


> That good!!
> 3 words and in the correct order? Wow...
> Masaya ako.
> 
> So the root word would be tawa?
> 
> Listen, if I wanted to complicate things and add "many times", would that be possible?
> You made me laugh many times ( or similar ).
> 
> Thanks walterhartmann, that was quite understandable explanation.
> I think I should change the sentence and say " I made you laugh " ( but that I will leave it another thread, for now my neuron collapsed  )


----------



## Xinito

iggyca said:


> Would this be fine as well?
> 
> *Nakakatawa ka.* You make me laugh/you cause me to laugh
> *(This would actually be "You're funny.")*
> 
> If so what would be the difference between saying it this way and using
> 
> *Napatawa mo ako*.  *(You made me laugh.)*
> 
> I also remember seeing somewhere that the napa- prefix also signifies that it is unintentional.
> "tawa" in this case would be unintentional.


----------



## Xinito

Flup said:


> hello,
> "napat*á*wa mo ako"
> Where do you place the accent when you pronounce it?


----------

